# Finally moved out and I'm doing ok



## Reverie101 (Jan 5, 2018)

I have my car, my jobs, I can cook... I made an awesome meal tonight.. I feel so complete and proud of myself.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

Awesome, congrats.


----------



## Musicfan (Mar 4, 2017)

Congrats on the independence!


----------



## SparklingWater (Jan 16, 2013)

Congrats! Nothing beats independence!


----------



## Rezx (Jan 15, 2019)

Awesome!!


----------



## FloridaGuy48 (Jun 30, 2014)

Congrats. Glad your doing well. Just make sure your job pays enough to pay all your bills and have a little bit of fun as well. Its good to be independent.


----------



## Cool Ice Dude55 (Jan 7, 2014)

That's amazing! Congratulations


----------



## PythonMom (Mar 14, 2019)

This post really cheers me up. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Michael1983 (Jul 21, 2015)

Nice one, congrats! I also just moved out and it's fantastic to have my own space and independence.


----------



## rabidfoxes (Apr 17, 2016)

Nice. Glad you got out of that situation, it didn't sound very comfortable.


----------



## kesker (Mar 29, 2011)

Congratulations! It must be exhilarating.


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Congrats! this is the reason I have gone back to therapy...I want so badly to move to a different city and have a fresh start on my own. That feeling of independence must be exhilarating...hope I can experience it someday.


----------



## Cojack (Jul 21, 2014)

Great work! 



It's incredible what making a positive change in your life can do for your mental attitude. 



Really pleased to hear you're feeling great!


----------



## Cojack (Jul 21, 2014)

Citrine79 said:


> Congrats! this is the reason I have gone back to therapy...I want so badly to move to a different city and have a fresh start on my own. That feeling of independence must be exhilarating...hope I can experience it someday.


Do it!

I moved to an entirely different country and it made such a significant difference. The change and new environment takes your focus away from dwelling on the Anxiety or Depression.


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Cojack said:


> Do it!
> 
> I moved to an entirely different country and it made such a significant difference. The change and new environment takes your focus away from dwelling on the Anxiety or Depression.


Each day I move one small step closer to doing so. I strongly believe what you say here will be the case for me. Moving will not solve everything...but being on my own, independent and in a much better city than the one I live in now is going to boost my morale and help in so many ways.


----------



## FloridaGuy48 (Jun 30, 2014)

Great job. Glad things are going well.


----------

